# My very first attempt at a Winter GoPro season edit! Enjoy:) Whistler 2014/2015



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Houston said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYv-Hk49Hzw
> 
> Whistler, BC Canada 2014/2015
> 
> An epic snowboarding season with the best people on the planet. Filmed entirely on Whistler/Blackcomb. We didn't get as much snow as we were hoping... but thats nothing a little editing magic can't help. :jumping1:


Only 1 post, and 1st edit I"m not believing you, sorry. 
I enjoyed it, very fun little edit, good little bitty bop beat with the cuts split in showing you and your friends having a great time !

Just increases my jealousy of those of you that have access to real hills


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Houston said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYv-Hk49Hzw
> 
> Whistler, BC Canada 2014/2015
> 
> An epic snowboarding season with the best people on the planet. Filmed entirely on Whistler/Blackcomb. We didn't get as much snow as we were hoping... but thats nothing a little editing magic can't help. :jumping1:


Very good editing.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

haha! never use GoPro Studio


----------

